# How do you soften leather???



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I bought my lead off ebay, the one I was looking at 

CLEARANCE!! NEW BLACK LEATHER DOG LEAD. 0.8" 56" LONG on eBay (end time 04-Feb-10 23:45:25 GMT)

And I had a spare lead clip that I will attach for class (I just been attaching it to the D ring on Dave's collar for now.

It's a great length for a lead, but its very hard! Lol

How on earth do you soften leather?? It's not very comfy Lol


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

You can buy some saddle soap from any horsey supplies place. Really good for softening up the leather.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I use renapur leather balsam for all my leather it softens nourishes and waterproofs. If you are at crufts they will have a stand there.Renapur leather care - leather cleaning kits


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

There are lots of new treatments for leather but I still prefer the old-fashioned Neats Foot Oil. It's an oil made from cow's feet... so I guess that won't suit everyone but it does the job beautifully.... 

A leather lead I bought and oiled with Neats Foot in 1982 for my family's dogs was still in service in 2008 when my mum's dog died (aged 14). I was a bit put out that she gave the lead to the vets - I would have loved to have inherited it.

Saddle soap is a soap for cleaning - it won't nourish or soften leather.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I read on yahoo you can get leather conditioner (used for breaking in saddles etc) from horsey shops, will have a look tomorrow.

Also been suggested to roll it round and bend it back and forth lots.

Class is on friday so hopepully I will get it a bit softer by then! Lol


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

I use dubbin on my rugby boots and that keeps them nice n soft


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Saddle soap is a soap for cleaning - it won't nourish or soften leather.


thats the stuff my sister was given for hers??  maybe it was the conditioner stuff too that poison girl mentioned?

perhaps it depends on the type: "_Saddle soap is a preparatory compound containing mild soap and softening ingredients such as neatsfoot oil, glycerin, and lanolin. It also contains bee's wax to protect leather. It is used for cleaning, conditioning and softening leather, particularly that of saddles and other horse tack, hence its name_."


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

i use dubbin as well but saddle soap will do the job


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

hawksport said:


> I use renapur leather balsam for all my leather it softens nourishes and waterproofs. If you are at crufts they will have a stand there.Renapur leather care - leather cleaning kits


Thats what I have too.I bought it at a country show several years ago. I use it on leads collars my work boots and even used it on the leather 3 piece suite.


----------

